# How to set up an offset to cook overnight?



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey All,

How does everyone set up their offset smoker to run over night? How do you keep even temps with good fire management and clean smoke?

Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 6, 2020)

You can't, offsets need fuel added roughly every hour.
Well, you can but the meat will taste like creosote because in order to last all night you have to fill the firebox and then shut the vents down to almost closed to prevent a 500 degree conflagration and then you end up with dark stinky smoke flavoring the meat all night.
Ask me how I know, well nevermind.
For overnight cooks you need a pellet spitter or a Kamado.
I have both and after testing use the pellet rig for overnight cooks.
Ran one cook on a packer brisket for 22 hours at 225 on it.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2020)

Add smoke for a few hours then finish in the kitchen oven.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2020)

Take a good long nap the day before.
Chris


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 6, 2020)

I figured as much. Looks like I am in for a sleepless night.  Just wondered if there any tricks to get that extra bit of shut eye. 

Thanks all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2020)

Get your Offset out. Arrange a pile of Wood close at hand. Get you fire up to temp. Turn on appropriate Music. Crack first of several Adult Beverage Cans and settle in for the next 12 to 16 hours...Or...Do what Dave suggested...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 6, 2020)

Get your neighbor to watch it


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2020)

Can’t be done, just plan on spending the night tending to the fire!
I usually start at about 3:00 AM & run the smoker hot 270-280. Drink some coffee, and cook breakfast in a CI pan on the firebox. Next out comes the beer, keep feeding the fire & cook lunch on the firebox too. Buy mid afternoon and a few beers it’s getting close to done. It makes for a long day, but I usually do some yard work during the day, even with the beer. When the meat gets done, then I can relax & get into some serious drinking. The guests are arriving & everything is done & ready to eat.
Of course it always doesn’t go that simple, you may need to wrap the meat to get it done on time, or crank the fire up. I don’t do it too often, cause it’s so stressful, but I do get a good nights sleep when everybody goes home. Then there is the mess to clean up in the morning. But you do have the leftovers.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2020)

SmokinAl
  LOL! When was the last time You pulled an ALL NIGHTER, with BEER DRINKING all day!?! You ain't no Spring Chicken no more. ...JJ


----------



## JJS (Aug 6, 2020)

I have put brisket and butts in the smoker for 5-6 hrs, wrapped and put in the oven with temp probe alarm set and go to bed until it wakes me up. 
otherwise the only option is to babysit the damn thing, not bad if you like listening to crickets and other things that go bump in the night but can get boring.....


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 6, 2020)

That's the key,  Set the temperature probe alarm, feed in some sticks and sleep some more.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2020)

An offset that can go untended all night? Sounds like an opportunity for an inventor. It's easier to imagine than describe what my mind came up with.

Get the fire started and set. Rails at 60 degrees out the side of the firebox are loaded with wood splits. The rails have a spring lever to load wood one split at a time. A paddle door on the side near the top of the firebox opens on a timer with a cook-chamber temp control to both pre-heat and load the wood. The rail and the door load one pre-heated split at a time through the night.  With one loader attached to each side of the firebox, synchonized timers could load from one side, then the other, doubling the away time.  

Alarm clock and fire extinguisher extra. All residuals accepted.


----------



## JJS (Aug 6, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> An offset that can go untended all night? Sounds like an opportunity for an inventor. It's easier to imagine than describe what my mind came up with.
> 
> Get the fire started and set. Rails at 60 degrees out the side of the firebox are loaded with wood splits. The rails have a spring lever to load wood one split at a time. A paddle door on the side near the top of the firebox opens on a timer with a cook-chamber temp control to both pre-heat and load the wood. The rail and the door load one pre-heated split at a time through the night.  With one loader attached to each side of the firebox, synchonized timers could load from one side, then the other, doubling the away time.
> 
> Alarm clock and fire extinguisher extra. All residuals accepted.



FYI we would love pics when you get it built


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2020)

JJS said:


> FYI we would love pics when you get it built



The engineering department is shut down for Covid. I'll get back to you.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 6, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> An offset that can go untended all night? Sounds like an opportunity for an inventor. It's easier to imagine than describe what my mind came up with.
> 
> Get the fire started and set. Rails at 60 degrees out the side of the firebox are loaded with wood splits. The rails have a spring lever to load wood one split at a time. A paddle door on the side near the top of the firebox opens on a timer with a cook-chamber temp control to both pre-heat and load the wood. The rail and the door load one pre-heated split at a time through the night.  With one loader attached to each side of the firebox, synchonized timers could load from one side, then the other, doubling the away time.
> 
> Alarm clock and fire extinguisher extra. All residuals accepted.



I got a name for it.  A log pooper.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> SmokinAl
> LOL! When was the last time You pulled an ALL NIGHTER, with BEER DRINKING all day!?! You ain't no Spring Chicken no more. ...JJ
> [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## JTs BBQ (Aug 7, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> I got a name for it.  A log pooper.


A split spitter


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 7, 2020)

All my long smokes usually start at 4:30 am.
And they are done for supper.
I try and avoid all nighters if possible.
I normally get up at 5:30 so I am only losing an hours sleep.


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Aug 8, 2020)

hardcookin said:


> All my long smokes usually start at 4:30 am.
> And they are done for supper.
> I try and avoid all nighters if possible.
> I normally get up at 5:30 so I am only losing an hours sleep.


I started at 2am this morning on a 12lbs peice of beef at 225. I does not look like a brisket but, is sure shaped like one (hard to find briskets in Japan, especially with Covid-19). Anyway, I am on my 10th hour and still deep into the stall. We will see how it goes.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 9, 2020)

I would crank the heat up to 250-275


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 10, 2020)

Peachey can get a 4hr burn time before adding wood. Good nap time there. Maybe he will chime in


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Aug 10, 2020)

JJS said:


> I have put brisket and butts in the smoker for 5-6 hrs, wrapped and put in the oven with temp probe alarm set and go to bed until it wakes me up.
> otherwise the only option is to babysit the damn thing, not bad if you like listening to crickets and other things that go bump in the night but can get boring.....


That's the real deal tending to it  
Not pellet  smokers ..old school


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 14, 2020)

Lone Star Grillz sells an " S " basket, to be used with charcoal.    It creates a snake.   Light the charcoal on one end .     Its not stick burning, but it would get you a few hours sleep.

But me, I get up at 4 am.   I like being outdoors that time of day,  same for being on the lake fishing , its the best time.

https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/accessories/products/charcoal-s-baskets


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj
 I got tired just reading about 

 SmokinAl
 pulling a all niter!


----------

